# I'm a CPC. Now what?



## victoriamoll (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm 25 and I just recently passed the CPC exam. I've been working for over a year at a large medical group (about 40 practices) doing data entry. Most of what I do is just verifying codes on encounter forms and entering them into the computer. I'm young, and I have a lot of room to grow and a lot of time for advancement, but I just don't know what direction to head towards now!

Other than coding, I'm really handy with computers. I used to build my own computers plus I have 10 years experience working with Microsoft Office and can do everything from spreadsheets to building websites to converting old VHS tapes to DVD with custom menus. That's why I've been leaning a little towards some sort of quality improvement type position because I think I could combine my coding knowledge with my skills with computer software.

Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Dec 30, 2008)

You might want to consider an HIM (Health Information Mngmt) degree. You can get either Bachelor's or an Associates. An HIM degree will afford many opportunities, you can do Auditing or Consulting and start out at pretty decent salary. Heck, you might even want to minor in computer science or IT, then you would be rockin!  Check it out, there are many other things that require HIM degree and pay well. YOu sound extremely smart, I am jealous you are that good with computers and here I was thinking I am computer savvy. HA! Good luck!


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Dec 30, 2008)

My first thought is to go to your supervisor or the practice manager and ask to sit down with him/her and discuss your recent certification. Have some goals or ideas in mind, and ask what your next step with them could be.  They may not have any openings for advancement right now, but if you make yourself known and that you are looking to advance, they very well may think of you first when something does come up, or they have something now and you could jump into it.  They may also work with you to get you additional experience, etc.  Like I said, just a first thought, but GOOD LUCK!

Machelle
CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------



## mcandia (Dec 31, 2008)

*I'm a CPC now what?*

With the computer knowledge that you have there are a lot of companies that specialize in electronic medical record  implementation / software programs - you may want to contact some of these companies. 

Maria A. Candia CPC, CPC-H, CPC-E/M


----------

